# What kind of bush is this?



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

It looks to be a Rose of Sharon.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I agree...Rose of Sharon.


----------



## popejohnpaul2 (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks for the replies guys


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

One of my favorites. Flowers don't last long, but it will bloom right through into Fall.


----------



## popejohnpaul2 (Apr 2, 2015)

it was cool to see the honeys, bumbles, butterflies, and hummingbirds all working the same area at once. Wish I could have gotten a video, perhaps I'll try to tomorrow.


----------

